# Cuisinart toaster flashing lights



## Ebenister (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello Everyone, hope someone cn steer me in the right direction here. Our cuisinart CPT-3000 toaster needed a replacement 2 prong cord. I cleaned it out and replaced the cord ensuring 3 or 4 times that the polarity was correct. I plugged in the toaster and the front panel lights keep flashing and it will not stay down. I re-opened it, blew air throughout to dislodge any leftover particles but to no avail. I rechecked the wire and the large prong which I consider to be the common is soldered to the slot marked C and the other to the slot marked C. Am I misinterpreting something? C =common= white and L = line-in = power = black. Is it possible that a backward rewire on a polarized plug could cause this? Is there another issue which may be the culprit?


Cuisinart service is not useful and could not find any additional information other than don`t try to fix it just get a new one as toasters arent made to be repaired. This is a cord replacement not anything in the circuit board unless of course something blew at some point prior. Any leads are welcome as it is frustrating.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree with the manufacture, time for a new toaster.

It may be a main board issue. If that's the case, a new toaster would be your best bet. Just my honest opinion. Sorry I couldn't be of any help. 

Maybe others can help you out.


----------

